# Our new puppy Rylie



## Dilsie (Oct 10, 2010)

In her new PJs


----------



## bamcisman (Jan 25, 2010)

haha! so cute


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

So sweet!!!! Looks so cute in those PJ's.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Awwww she is adorable! The PJs are a nice!


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Totally adorable.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

What a sweetie! Congrats


----------



## Dilsie (Oct 10, 2010)

Here is a recent one after her first day to the dog park.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

So cute. I love how they just fall into the funniest positions and fall asleep. They crash hard. Haha.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

He's a cute little guy.
Kian will often sit on our sofa like that and watch TV with us.... guess he is trying to fit in with his humans


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

So gorgeous! Makes me so broody for another. She is a lovely looking pup!


----------



## Tulip (Feb 14, 2010)

aaahhh, such a cutie!! what a lovely pink belly, I love that on the pups!!


----------

